# fma in utah?



## coulrophobe (Sep 11, 2005)

i'm new, so i'm not exactly sure if this is the right place to post this, but it can't hurt right? 

 i'm in the provo area, but can get to about anywhere in utah county.  any help would be appreciated.  thank you.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 13, 2005)

I have met two instructors from the area, but I am sure there are more.  

Will Bernales teaches out of Pedro Sauer's gym and contact information about him and his classes can be found at www.pedrosauer.com.

I am currently a student of Jared Wihongi who is an instructor of Pekiti Tirsia Kali and Dekiti Tirsia Siradas.  Contact at: utahkali@hotmail.com

hope that helps,

Lamont


----------



## coulrophobe (Sep 13, 2005)

thank you, i'll check both of them out.


----------

